# Access mdb-File in Mysql



## besi (15. April 2005)

Eine Datenbank, welche auf einem PC laufend aktualisiert wird, soll täglich neu ins Internet geladen werden. Da (was ich gehört habe) Access auf SQL basiert sollte es ja eigentlich möglich sein aus dem mdb-File ein SQL-Script zu exportieren (Wenn irgendwie möglich automatisiert, als Makro oder ähnlich). Da ich leider in Access kein "Hirsch" bin wende ich mich ans Forum. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Thanx


----------



## Slizzzer (19. April 2005)

Moin!

Guck mal, ob Du damit was anfangen kannst:
http://www.cynergi.net/exportsql/ 
http://solutions.mysql.com/software/?item=98


----------

